# DIY Milker



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

I planned on milking by hand and this is all new for me but since our goats teats are small i had to figure something out. With some resourcefulness of my friend i ended up buying a couple things from harbor freight and made a milker that works very nicely. Total cost is $28 or so. And about 5 minutes labor.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Gotta love Harbor Freight!!! Looks good! Like I always say, "It ain't riggin if it works!"


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> Gotta love Harbor Freight!!! Looks good! Like I always say, "It ain't riggin if it works!"



Yep! Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! That is great!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I love this. Well done. A little ingenuity and work goes a long way


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

My does teats are smallish also, I have the beginning of arthritis in my hands, and so we are building this same setup, im so glad it works! Are those rubber grommets holding the tubing into the lid? I wish i wouldve thought of that... i went with freezer line shark bite connectors. We dont live anywhere near a harbor freight and had to order in all componants, and am still waiting for the tubing but have everything else. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

Vern said:


> My does teats are smallish also, I have the beginning of arthritis in my hands, and so we are building this same setup, im so glad it works! Are those rubber grommets holding the tubing into the lid? I wish i wouldve thought of that... i went with freezer line shark bite connectors. We dont live anywhere near a harbor freight and had to order in all componants, and am still waiting for the tubing but have everything else. Thanks for sharing!


Yes the grommets work well.

This year I ended up buying a milking machine that works AWESOME! that setup did get me through a whole year. The thing to remember with that setup is to not keep constant pressure on the teat. let it go down then pump back up to maybe 12-14 lbs or so each time.

If you are interested I got a battery operated milking machine by Hantop off amazon.. the plug in ones are cheaper but i like that i do not need power cords for this one. it does in 60 seconds what takes like 10-12 minutes by hand or with the hand pump.

Dave


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Thats good to know, pressurize and let it go down and repeat... thank you for the tip! If you could post the link to your portable milker id like to take a gander.

Vern


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

Vern said:


> Thats good to know, pressurize and let it go down and repeat... thank you for the tip! If you could post the link to your portable milker id like to take a gander.
> 
> Vern


Hantop 6L Goat Milking Machine,... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09Q88N3MV?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## Brooke Slipke (9 mo ago)

Would you be able to put out directions/instructions?


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

Brooke Slipke said:


> Would you be able to put out directions/instructions?


 I posted a picture of the setup just drill holes on plastic mason jar cover the size for the size grommet and tube you are using. Connect one to the makeshift teat cup and one to the brake bleeder.


----------



## Brooke Slipke (9 mo ago)

BrookviewFarm said:


> I posted a picture of the setup just drill holes on plastic mason jar cover the size for the size grommet and tube you are using. Connect one to the makeshift teat cup and one to the brake bleeder.


Thank you


----------

